# Century Route in NE NJ



## njmtbbg (Aug 19, 2003)

Hello All,

Might do a self-century this weekend and am looking for a route out of Bergen County. Franklin Turnpike North to Suffern and the 17 North through Sloatsburg. Where to go from there. It's ten miles to Sloatsburg from home so I'm looking for an additional 40 miles (out and back).

Harriman as a possible destination?

Thanks,

Brian.


----------

